# Yet Another PeachDS review



## KoolKidsKlub (Jun 5, 2015)

I bought a Gateway for my 3DS on May 26th. Bought via Paypal, and, as you would expect, they manually send you the payment request which, in my case, didn't take too long at all. 

   Going by email time stamps, I ordered around 7:40 pm on the 26th and got the payment request on May 27th at 1:08 am. I paid at 1:44 am and at 4:43 am I had my tracking number. I got the shipping label created update at 9:43 am on the 27th and I'm assuming my package was actually sent off on May 28th at 2:54 pm, give or take, according to the tracking info. 

   They ship from California and I'm in Texas. I received the flashcart just today, June 4th. So about a week total from placing the order to receiving it down south. That said, PeachDS doesn't control the post office. Be reasonable, please, as they can only do so much. Cart works perfectly and was updatable, which makes me think it is not a fake. I don't know why PeachDS isn't on the official resellers list for Gateway, but  as far as I can tell, it is indeed real.

As for customer support, I posted a thread on the PeachDS forums regarding the long interval between the last scan and then and within ~two hours I had a response which put me at ease. Thumbs up from me.

It's worth nothing that another user here had a problem with his mailing parcel (it was opened by the post office, apparently?) and in turn contacted PeachDS to then be told that all sales are final. I'm assuming if the problem were directly related to the product before shipping (e.g. the cart was DOA) then PeachDS would refund you or send you a new one, but I'd check first.

Would I buy from them again? You bet. The week turn around isn't PeachDS's fault. Their price for the Gateway was also cheaper than most sellers who shipped from overseas.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 5, 2015)

KoolKidsKlub said:


> I bought a Gateway for my 3DS on May 26th. Bought via Paypal, and, as you would expect, they manually send you the payment request which, in my case, didn't take too long at all.
> 
> Going by email time stamps, I ordered around 7:40 pm on the 26th and got the payment request on May 27th at 1:08 am. I paid at 1:44 am and at 4:43 am I had my tracking number. I got the shipping label created update at 9:43 am on the 27th and I'm assuming my package was actually sent off on May 28th at 2:54 pm, give or take, according to the tracking info.
> 
> ...


Glad you got it, sucks what happened to the other guy though.


----------



## scottsan (Jun 13, 2015)

Thumbs up for PeachDS, they are pretty fast too for US shipments.


----------



## Inv4der (Aug 12, 2015)

do you have to pay them internationally or are they in the U.S.?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 12, 2015)

Inv4der said:


> do you have to pay them internationally or are they in the U.S.?


They ship from within the US so if your in the US depending on what service you pay for using USPS you can expect your order in 2-7 days.


----------



## Inv4der (Aug 12, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> They ship from within the US so if your in the US depending on what service you pay for using USPS you can expect your order in 2-7 days.


Oh ok thanks. I was also wondering if they take Visa Prepaid Cards?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 12, 2015)

Inv4der said:


> Oh ok thanks. I was also wondering if they take Visa Prepaid Cards?


Im going to assume yes since it just says "credit card" they also take paypal/google wallet/Venmo though i've never heard of Venmo.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Inv4der said:


> Oh ok thanks. I was also wondering if they take Visa Prepaid Cards?


If I can ask what firmware is your 3DS, what kind of 3DS is it, and what do you plan on buying?


----------



## Inv4der (Aug 13, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Im going to assume yes since it just says "credit card" they also take paypal/google wallet/Venmo though i've never heard of Venmo.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It is actually a 2ds and firmware version 9.9.0-26U


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 13, 2015)

Inv4der said:


> It is actually a 2ds and firmware version 9.9.0-26U


yeah sky is your only option right now


----------



## kontrolaltdelete (Aug 17, 2015)

Here's my quick review from PeachDS - 

Ordered a Sky3DS from them. They replied instantly and gave me an ETA. Ordered on Friday, got sent out on Monday. Because it went to the post office in Oakland, it got "lost" for about a week. Not PeachDS fault. After about 10 days, I received my Sky3DS I purchased via PayPal. I live in NC, so all in all, it wasn't bad service. Just the post office being slow.


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

might just bite the bullet and order


----------



## scottsan (Nov 21, 2015)

irvinscastle said:


> might just bite the bullet and order



Did you bite the bullet?


----------

